# The French Knot, Diamondhead, MS



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

The French Knot, formally known as The Stitch Nitch, is having their grand opening tomorrow March 16 from 10am-2pm. It is located on Leisure Time Drive in Diamondhead, MS. They are going to have door prizes every hour and lots of food. I was there yesterday for a couple of hours. Learned how to do the Provisional Cast-On. I am doing toe up Magic Loop method socks. They are a fantastic group of ladies.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I will have to tell my sister... She is a novice crocheter since she has retired. She lives in Bay St. Louis, but I have heard her talking about going to Diamondhead.

I wish I lived closer... We have no LYSs in Monroe. A group does meet up at Books-A-Million, though.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

She is really gonna love this place. They have all kinds of needlework supplies, needlepoint, crewel work, books and much more. Just about anything you need.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I just text her about it... I told her if she went, she had better tell me how it was. She said it was about six miles from her! WOW!


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Their address is 4406 Leisure Time Drive. Their website is 
www.frknot.com. And they are on Facebook.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear this. When we were in the area a few years ago, I shopped there and loved it. I was sad to hear it was closing and am glad it is reopened. I assume under new owners?


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I "liked" their page on FB! I will be visiting my sister, and we will make sure to stop in! I love the VooDoo needlepoint, even if I don't needlepoint! If nothing else, maybe I could order my yarn from them!


----------

